# The Return of Christ



## JM (Feb 3, 2021)

(will repost when finished) 


Something I've been working on...far from done.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll refrain from commenting on your eschatology. But unless you have in mind a giant talk-fest, you might want to adjust your reference to the conversation of the Jews.


----------



## JM (Feb 3, 2021)

Jack K said:


> I'll refrain from commenting on your eschatology. But unless you have in mind a giant talk-fest, you might want to adjust your reference to the conversation of the Jews.


"ethnic Israel?" lol Maybe it was too soon to post. I'll remove it and post when complete.


----------



## KMK (Feb 3, 2021)

This is a weird thread. Closing it now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

